# Heizung im EX-Bereich



## Anonymous (18 Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Wer hat schon mal eine Heizung im EX-Bereich gebaut. VDE Richtlinien sind mir bekannt. Es handelt sich um einen Pumpensumpf, welcher im Winter mit Pumpe zufrieren kann. (Zone 2) Wer kennt einen Typ oder Firma die sowas baut. (Keine Rohrbegleitheizung)


----------



## lorenz2512 (18 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
http://www.horst.de/Heizs.htm
vieleicht ein Heizschlauch?
mfg

dietmar


----------



## Kojote (18 Juli 2005)

Bei Zone 2 gilt:
Es sind alle elektrischen Geräte erlaubt die nach IP54 gebaut sind.

Habe es zumindest so auf einem TÜV Lehrgang gesagt bekommen.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juli 2005)

Kojote schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Zone 2 gilt:
> Es sind alle elektrischen Geräte erlaubt die nach IP54 gebaut sind.
> 
> Habe es zumindest so auf einem TÜV Lehrgang gesagt bekommen.



Oh,Oh,Oh nenene. Das habe ich genau anders vom Tüv gesagt bekommen. ATEX zulassung ist Pflicht. Tüv Bonn und VDE 0165 Teil 5.2.3 "Betriebsmittel für den Einsatz in Zone 2"


----------



## Kojote (19 Juli 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Kojote schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich muss mich verbessern....es war IP67 !

Aber mir wurde es eben so gesagt:
-IP 67
-Zündquellenanalyse erstellen (der Heizung)
-CE Bescheinigung erstellen
-fertig

Die hersteller machen es (bei Zone2) auch nicht anders :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juli 2005)

*jetzt hab ichs*

Hi zusammen

Habe mir ein Heizband anfertigen lassen, welches eine Atex-Zulassung hat.
Diese wird um die Pumpe gewickel. Außerhalb der Zone 2 eine Temperatur / Steuereinheit, das ganze mit nem 30ér Fi --> fertig.


----------



## cth (20 Juli 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

die Lösung mit einer Rohrbegleitheizung (Heizband) ist die Beste.
Man kann es Sich fertig konfektionieren lassen und den Anschluss außerhalb
des Ex- Bereiches vornehmen.
Wir haben solche Bänder an Leitungen von 200 Durchmesser im Sauerland
und die sind seit dem nicht mehr eingefroren.
http://www.loysch.at/products/prod_i/heizbaender_selbstbegrenzend/

Alternativ kann eine Beheizung mit einer Rippenrohrheizung von Schultze
erfolgen, die gibts in Edelstahl und natürlich auch mit ATEX- Bescheinigung.
http://www.schultze-riro.de/html/exgesch__heizgerate.html

Gruß Christian


----------

